# BS100 on a 7.5 inch wrist - Visualization Help



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me with a little bit of visualization assistance. I'm on the list for a BS100 Bronze and I am worried my wrist will dwarf it. I have a 7.5-7.6 inch wrist. Can anyone post a pic of their 100 on a similiar wrist size? 

I do appreciate the help...

Ariel -


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me with a little bit of visualization assistance. I'm on the list for a BS100 Bronze and I am worried my wrist will dwarf it. I have a 7.5-7.6 inch wrist. Can anyone post a pic of their 100 on a similiar wrist size?
> 
> I do appreciate the help...
> 
> Ariel -


Here is Demo's bronze BS300, you may want to ask him his wrist size. I didn't know he had this.:-d:-d










Please post a good wrist shot of the BS100, I'll make it bronze free of charge.:-d


----------



## Beano (Jun 27, 2010)

Johnny

You're having way too much fun with PS.. Nice work by the way - I was just about to go look for the order button 

Beano


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Beano said:


> Johnny
> 
> You're having way too much fun with PS.. Nice work by the way - I was just about to go look for the order button
> 
> Beano


Thanks!

That's going to be one hot watch when the final product start shipping. JMO

Posted earlier 100 pieces isn't enough.;-)

Reminder this does't represents the final product.


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Some people requested a brown dial thru PM.

Here is a quick job of it.

Reminder this was done to give people a general ideal how the watch would look like, it doesn't represents Aquadive final product.;-)

I didn't know Demo own the brown dial also.:-d


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anybody with a 7.5 inch wrist?


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome job, Johnny P! Both versions look *HOT*!!!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

That Brown one sure looks a real Hottie to me !


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice work Johnny!!


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

arutlosjr11 said:


> Anybody with a 7.5 inch wrist?


There are photos in other threads here showing the BS 100 on people with 7 to 7.5" wrists.


----------



## Beano (Jun 27, 2010)

LOL I just read PloProf Pimp's signature tag... I assumed it was all legit watches.... Doh!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

PloProf Pimp said:


> There are photos in other threads here showing the BS 100 on people with 7 to 7.5" wrists.


I understand, I'm just having trouble finding a match.


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I have just 7.5" wrist, but I have just BS300 

IMO thats not so useful, because wrist curves vary, mine is round not flat, so it depends IMO.

I think BS100 is not small at all and 7,5" wrist is not so big at all, so you dont need afraid at all!!!

But 7.5" is absolute minimum for BS300


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

I wish the bronze model coming out was the 300 but I'm content with having of owning the 100. Maybe I'll just buy the 300 and use bronze Krylon paint and get er' done. JK!!!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a 7.5 inch wrist and it fits fine.



arutlosjr11 said:


> Anybody with a 7.5 inch wrist?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a wrist shop of the BS100 PVD prototype which inevitably became the BS100 DLC on a wrist that is 7.5. I knew that you would not sleep unless you got this picture.












arutlosjr11 said:


> Hey guys, I was wondering if you guys could help me with a little bit of visualization assistance. I'm on the list for a BS100 Bronze and I am worried my wrist will dwarf it. I have a 7.5-7.6 inch wrist. Can anyone post a pic of their 100 on a similiar wrist size?
> 
> I do appreciate the help...
> 
> Ariel -


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Awww man... I think you love me!!!

Thank you tho, seriously!


----------



## Damradas (Oct 4, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the picture. :-!


----------

